# Vdub Girls Psycho or What???



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

I am not a true dubber as I have a mostly stock 96 golf, but some of you guys like to say that girls that drive vws are psycho... So here is a poll for y'all


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*

I'm a girl and i'm not stuck up...nor am I psycho...I'm pretty nice to those that are nice to me. I refrain from posting here too much though, because no one has respect for anyone, no matter their gender.
props to us cool girls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*








funny poll
Well, i had to vote for nice etc. etc.... since my wife fits in that category








Cheers
V


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_I am not a true dubber as I have a mostly stock 96 golf, but some of you guys like to say that girls that drive vws are psycho... So here is a poll for y'all

how can you say that you are not a true dubber with a stock volkswagen. i have had many vw's in the last 5 years and they were all stock. i consider myself a diehard volkswagen fan even though i have done almost no modifications to any vw that i have owned. its not what you do to your car that makes you a "dubber" its that you appreicate the vw that you drive.


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_
its not what you do to your car that makes you a "dubber" its that you appreicate the vw that you drive.

word yo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

All the mk4 girls back home are stuck up and spoiled, no exception http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoadHog (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (Troike)*

I don't consider myself spoiled or stuck up,but I am pretty psycho when I drive,so watch out!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_I'm a girl and i'm not stuck up...nor am I psycho...I'm pretty nice to those that are nice to me. I refrain from posting here too much though, because no one has respect for anyone, no matter their gender.
props to us cool girls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Except I visit and post quite frequently in the more respectful forums...


----------



## gtigirl337 (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_I'm a girl and i'm not stuck up...nor am I psycho...I'm pretty nice to those that are nice to me. I refrain from posting here too much though, because no one has respect for anyone, no matter their gender.
props to us cool girls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I totally agree.


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Troike)*

what about mk3 girls????


----------



## vdubn4x4chik (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

werd.

_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_I'm a girl and i'm not stuck up...nor am I psycho...I'm pretty nice to those that are nice to me. I refrain from posting here too much though, because no one has respect for anyone, no matter their gender.
props to us cool girls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (vdubn4x4chik)*


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_what about mk3 girls???? 

Only mk3 girls I've ever seen are oblivious to what they drive, but hey, at least they're not mk4 girls








A girl into dubs ... sounds too good to be true, I just can't fathom it.


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Troike)*

i'm an mk3 girl, and i know VERY well what i drive.
and i love it.
i work on it myself (with the help of my bf cuz there are some things i just dont know how to do)
i planned out the mods myself
i'm installing the system myself
i designed the interior myself
i drive it myself (no one else is allowed, cept my bf, i'm VERY protective) 
and yes it IS a 5-speed
it's loud, it's fast, it's low, and it's hot as hell.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to us girls that know what we're doin.
PS insanejane...if you drive a vdub, and you love your vdub, and you drive it CUZ you love it.....then you are def. a dubber.










_Modified by iheartmyvw at 1:42 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_All the mk4 girls back home are stuck up and spoiled, no exception http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

<- Exception
Those girls are the ones that call them "CUTE" and dont have a car payment of around $400 a month


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
Those girls are the ones that call them "CUTE" and dont have a car payment of around $400 a month 


[email protected]'s little princess
my car's not "cute" and i only pay $180 a month.
yee-uh


_Modified by iheartmyvw at 6:23 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_what about mk3 girls???? 

What about Mk2 and Mk1 girls?
What about the girls who have a Mk4 and a Mk1? or any other multi-generation combination?
Enthusiast girls: take care of their VWs and are obsessed with what they drive and have VW-radar and may even work on the VWs they own/drive and can explain why a VW that looks exactly like a Mk4 Jetta is driving around with Bora on the trunk lid.
Non-enthusiast girls: treat their VWs as any other car and drive as such (hence, psycho) and are clueless to other VWs on the road and can't tell the difference between leather and pleather...


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_
[email protected]'s little princess
my car's not "cute" and i only pay $180 a month.
yee-uh

_Modified by iheartmyvw at 6:23 PM 4-12-2004_

So let me get this straight ... You financed a 95 gti? def wouldnt brag about still paying off a car that is rounding its 10th birthday


----------



## icky1.8T (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

Most of the VW gals I know are pretty cool and work on their cars or at least know a lot about them and talk very intelligently about them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .......some of the gals in my club have the coolest cars too







.......and one in particular I know is a frequent source of info for others and has 2 VW's


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
So let me get this straight ... You financed a 95 gti? def wouldnt brag about still paying off a car that is rounding its 10th birthday

YUP.
where else am i gonna get $8k?
daddy??
yeah right.








just bought the car...and i dont pay for another 3 months.
my loan officer is cool.
so YEAH. i WILL brag. cuz my car's the sheeeit....no matter how i pay for it.


----------



## vdubgirl16valve (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (iheartmyvw)*

not too many stuck up psycho girls would do this for shi*ts and giggles....








I may be a little crazy though, but in a good way..

_Modified by vdubgirl16valve at 5:04 PM 4-12-2004_


_Modified by vdubgirl16valve at 9:59 AM 4-13-2004_


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (vdubgirl16valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubgirl16valve* »_
I may be a little crazy though, but in a good way..



id say!!!


----------



## Jilly16V (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (VOLK FOLK)*

Just confident!








Some pics from the track this weekend...the silver one is mine


----------



## VwThrIgoVw (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Jilly16V)*

Dunno if im psycho or not...hmmmmm, driving wise i wouldnt say psycho i know my limits. MK4 guys are more stuck up then the girls, hahaha i can name a few. Cute post Girls need to step it up!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (VwThrIgoVw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwThrIgoVw* »_MK4 guys are more stuck up then the girls, 

booooo


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (CheddaJetta)*

this is a dumb argument because you cant say one sex is more stuck up than another by what car they drive. fact of life.


----------



## vdub girl (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_All the mk4 girls back home are stuck up and spoiled, no exception http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

<---- not even a little stuck up!!!! Now I may be spoiled but im still not stuck up... I like all VW's, it just so happens i drive a MKIV. I'm also not psycho for the record....


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (VOLK FOLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLK FOLK* »_this is a dumb argument because you cant say one sex is more stuck up than another by what car they drive. fact of life.

You also can't generalize one segment of the population by what car they drive; therefore, the argument and the poll are both pretty dumb.








Most bad drivers I come across are in Fords, but that doesn't mean all Ford drivers are bad drivers. Just because you come across Jetta drivers who are, for example, mostly "psycho" women doesn't mean that _all_ Jetta drivers who are female are psycho or stuck up or whatever.


----------



## bunnytrigger81 (Oct 8, 2003)

I have never met a girl who is crazy about VW's that is single







but if you are one , or know one ...let me know where i find her


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bunnytrigger81)*

Go to waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

_Quote »_*(DubChick82)*
<- Exception
Those girls are the ones that call them "CUTE" and dont have a car payment of around $400 a month 


_Quote »_*(vdub girl)*
<---- not even a little stuck up!!!! Now I may be spoiled but im still not stuck up... I like all VW's, it just so happens i drive a MKIV

I said *BACK HOME*, notice I'm not from the East Coast









_Quote »_*(DubChick82)*
So let me get this straight ... You financed a 95 gti? def wouldnt brag about still paying off a car that is rounding its 10th birthday

further proof mk4 people are stuck up ...
A true Dubber doesn't care how OLD their car is, they're proud they paid for it themselves and they like it. 
I still hate mk4 people. Even if you're cool, your car is trendy and doesn't look like a real VW


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Troike)*

The reason I say that is because I dont think someone should have paid that much for a car that is that old. I never said I didnt like the car or that it wasnt a good car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
further proof mk4 people are stuck up ...
A true Dubber doesn't care how OLD their car is, they're proud they paid for it themselves and they like it. 
I still hate mk4 people. Even if you're cool, your car is trendy and doesn't look like a real VW









Thats a pretty strong statement, so let me guess a girl that drove a mk4 wouldnt get with you?







joke ... your supposed to laugh there or do you not laugh on the west coast?


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
Thats a pretty strong statement, so let me guess a girl that drove a mk4 wouldnt get with you?







joke ... your supposed to laugh there or do you not laugh on the west coast?

haha, good one.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_A true Dubber doesn't care how OLD their car is, they're proud they paid for it themselves and they like it. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_I still hate mk4 people. Even if you're cool, your car is trendy and doesn't look like a real VW









And you wonder why no one does a drive up to Flagstaff...


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*

wow, i didn't think there would be this much discussion about this... also, every god damn vdub girl looks sweet and innocent, its part of the whole "look".


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_wow, i didn't think there would be this much discussion about this... also, every god damn vdub girl looks sweet and innocent, its part of the whole "look".









Yeah, but underneath they're all naughty as hell...which is a good thing


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (CheddaJetta)*

<<<<<<naughty as hell








my car. i think the plate says it all. no flaming necessary. my car. my plate. my problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

HAHA thats great


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

I like that plate







Evidently your car is dirty too


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (CheddaJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CheddaJetta* »_I like that plate







Evidently your car is dirty too









yeah, actually i'd just washed it that day, but it didn't come as clean as i'd hoped...damn self-washers. plus, i havent clear-coated the textured bumper yet, which looks really dirty in the pic. and well...the cars really dirty right now....but sunshine this weekend means a good bath.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
Thats a pretty strong statement, so let me guess a girl that drove a mk4 wouldnt get with you?







joke ... your supposed to laugh there or do you not laugh on the west coast?

I'd never even consider it


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Troike)*

if you add up the psycho votes and stuck up votes, they have more votes than the sweet innocent choice... c'mon ladies


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (insanejanevw)*

You should have added a choice for "all of the above."
1/3 Spoiled brat
1/3 Nice women
1/3 Psycho


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_A girl into dubs ... sounds too good to be true.

Ah yes, the rare an elusive female dubber, hunted to near extinction, these prize individuals are considered highly desirable to the main stream Volkswagen enthusiast.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_Ah yes, the rare an elusive female dubber, hunted to near extinction, these prize individuals are considered highly desirable to the main stream Volkswagen enthusiast.
















I like that!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bella*is*dubbin' (Jun 24, 2002)

I voted arrogant because I know everything. straight up








The old beeyotch:
















and the knew one is currently under construction









_Modified by bella*is*dubbin' at 9:29 PM 4-17-2004_

_Modified by bella*is*dubbin' at 9:30 PM 4-17-2004_


_Modified by bella*is*dubbin' at 9:30 PM 4-17-2004_


----------



## meshell (Mar 23, 2004)

i am a new vw owner, but i am very proud of my treg...this is the first vehicle i have had that i have ever modified...i love it!!!! but i have to say i am second generation, as my dad used to sell and race dubs...vvvrrroooommmmm!!!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (meshell)*

I'm old school sorry, what the heck do you do to mod a touraeg??


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*

nothing beats a hot girl in a dub!
any pics to prove that my statement is correct?


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (saceone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saceone* »_nothing beats a hot girl in a dub!
any pics to prove that my statement is correct?









and risk getting bitched at by both men AND women????
no thanks.
i've learned my lesson.
nice people who pm me may get a pic.


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

You've just opened yourself up to tons of unwanted PM...


----------



## stacieann (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*

I am a Vdub girl and I am very confident and self assure! I do all my own work on my car. I love my Vdub and it fits me to a T!


----------



## CorraddoGirl60 (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm proud to say that I'm a dub girl and I have never been called stuck up,spoiled or psycho.I'm a multi-generation owner and I do most of the work on my own.I'v had an '85 cabriolet,an '88 golf, two '90 corrado G60's (the first of which I still own and love)and I recently became the owner of an MK3 
jetta.Most of the dub girls I'v met have been pretty cool,and I love seeing girls get into this scene!


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (CheddaJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CheddaJetta* »_You've just opened yourself up to tons of unwanted PM...









lol still waiting for #1.....WRONG-O BOY http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_
lol still waiting for #1.....WRONG-O BOY http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## nikivw66 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*

i think the best vdub girls are getting ignored here... the air cooled luvers. i will say that i am moderately psycho, but that is only about my dedication to the car. otherwise i think girls get a pretty bad rap when it comes to cars in general. for instance, i go to get a labor quote on my "pain in the rear" jetta's water pump replaced, that i would do myself, but these waterpumpers are such a pain, and the guy immediately, as every time, treats me like i just stepped out of a blonde joke! what is sadder is that vw guys do it too. WE ARE NOT JUST GROUPIES!!! I have the scars from rebuilding my bugs to prove it.








I think all gearheads should stop being sexist!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (nikivw66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikivw66* »_ I think all gearheads should stop being sexist!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, I had to take my Jetta into the dealer Tuesday. While waiting I go to the parts counter and ask the guy, "Do you have in-dash cupholders in stock?" He pulls out the Driver Gear catalog, points to the armrest cupholders, and asks, "This one?"







He gets the correct cupholder and puts on the compatible door flap and then says, "You gonna put this in yourself?"














Yeah, like I'm gonna pay an additional 60 bucks to have some techie install it; it's real difficult to push 2 clips in and pull the old one out.... I swear, there's guys out there who don't know the coolant reservoir from the windshield washer fluid, yet it's the girls who get ripped on constantly for being "car-dumb" and it's assumed all girls are "car-dumb"


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
I swear, there's guys out there who don't know the coolant reservoir from the windshield washer fluid, yet it's the girls who get ripped on constantly for being "car-dumb" and it's assumed all girls are "car-dumb"









It really has nothing to do with gender IMO .. it has to do with if you were taught or not!
I've loved cars all my life but I can't really do a damn thing myself, no one has ever showed me how to do anything ... My dad likes cars too but he won't even let me change my own oil!
On the plus side, I *DO* know the difference between the coolant and windshield washer fluid








Otherwise I wouldn't have worried so much when the orb was suddenly half-empty!







[thank you warranties!]


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
It really has nothing to do with gender IMO 


my answer to that: it DOES. long story short= i had a problem on a car 4 years ago. went in to get an estimate....$4k to replace fixable issues. the guy said i HAD to replace them, that there was no way to fix it. i'm smart enough to know they WERE fixable.
had my dad take the car in.....$400 to REPAIR instead of REPLACE.
now, i always take a guy along when i have work done....or have a guy take my car in.....or just let my bf work on it.


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_I swear, there's guys out there who don't know the coolant reservoir from the windshield washer fluid 

Well, that's definitely true. My former beater, 94 GL, was taken to the dealership for some work. The tech put windshield washer fluid in the coolant reservoir. Guess what, years later, all the seals were ruined, hoses were dry-rotted, and i had major coolant/cooling issues.







idiots... I guess the thermometer looks like a wiper blade







Those silly germans...


----------



## VWLauren (Mar 23, 2003)

okay, I am definitley NOT a spoiled brat... but I might fit in as very confident, somewhat arrogant (really i am not admitting that, think it's more of a guy thing!), nice sweet innocent, psychotic VW lover... But what can you expect from a girl with 16 VW's? not 16 past VW's... 16 VW's parked in my driveway, shop and backyard... No one TOUCHES my cars... my boyfriend is EXTREMELY lucky that I love him or he would have been killed for the scratches he put on my cabriolets dash! 
Next stop is the raceway :-D anyone wanna come with? I don't bite I promise ;-)


----------



## KMEchick (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (VWLauren)*

16? Damn girl!








I have enough trouble taking care of one vw let alone 16! I agree with some of the other posts, that poll isn't really accurate. I'm sure it was meant in good fun but it's really hard to judge vw girl dubbers untill you meet them, lots of them. I try to do most of the work to my car on my own but sometimes there are things you just can't do on your own. You suprise the hell out of a guy when he learns you can change your own oil though


----------



## VWLauren (Mar 23, 2003)

I suprise them too when I pull out my AS degree in auto tech w/honors ;-) 
It still happens when I go to a parts store (all local stores excluded), that if I am with a guy, they address the guy for the parts rather than me! But the local parts stores call ME for VW advice!... and VW dealer has my name & # on file for aircooled vdubs cause they have no one there to work on them anymore


----------



## KMEchick (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (VWLauren)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You go girl!


----------



## VOLK FOLK (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Ms.Need4Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ms.Need4Speed* »_16? Damn girl!







I have enough trouble taking care of one vw let alone 16! I agree with some of the other posts, that poll isn't really accurate. I'm sure it was meant in good fun but it's really hard to judge vw girl dubbers untill you meet them, lots of them. I try to do most of the work to my car on my own but sometimes there are things you just can't do on your own. You suprise the hell out of a guy when he learns you can change your own oil though









take a picture of them all, that would be sweet


----------



## VWLauren (Mar 23, 2003)

I have to get them all in one place first... then I will do my best to fit them all in one pic... Hopefully they will all be "home" soon... gotta get rid of my shop first... have 5 there... I wanted to take a "group photo" back when I only had 7! gonna be hard after monday when I have 18... don't know how to fit that many cars in one shot... will have to stand on my roof or climb a tree to get a pic like that!


----------



## VWVixens.com (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*








um. yea. ...this thread and poll... yea.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_wow, i didn't think there would be this much discussion about this... also, every god damn vdub girl looks sweet and innocent, its part of the whole "look".









So I've been told.


----------



## tay r0x (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (crazyreesie)*

i'm a girl who loves VW's, and learns everything i possibly can to take care of them. i loved my MK3 & MK2 Jettas, and i love my Corrado SLC.
the trick really is.. to find a guy who knows as much, even more than i do.. to fuel that VW passion. 
(luckily i found him, and married him with the quickness!







)
but just remember guys.. don't under-estimate a girl VW driver.. you never know what you might find










_Modified by tay r0x at 8:02 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (tay r0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tay r0x* »_
but just remember guys.. don't under-estimate a girl VW driver.. you never know what you might find










well said!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*

Freaks are cool! hehe


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_Freaks are cool! hehe
















who said anything about freaks???
in case you didnt notice, this thread is about *vdub girls*








i may be freakY.....but i'm NOT a freak.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_
who said anything about freaks???
in case you didnt notice, this thread is about *vdub girls*








i may be freakY.....but i'm NOT a freak.

What you consider yourself "freaky", is exactly what I was referring to.
You are different and that is beautiful!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_who said anything about freaks???
in case you didnt notice, this thread is about *vdub girls*









We V-dub girls are freaks: Freaks of Nature


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
You are different and that is beautiful!









a good man always knows what to say to cover up and/or make up for putting his foot in his mouth.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_
a good man always knows what to say to cover up and/or make up for putting his foot in his mouth.










I dunno why you are so defensive..... I meant the "freak" comment as a compliment...I am using the word as it is understood these days, I didn't mean anything negative by it.















Bill


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (golf strom)*

gotta be on the defensive.
it's the Who*retex.


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_it's the Who*retex.

Oh sooo true, girl, this is the "Who*retex"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (insanejanevw)*

Enough of all this chit-chat, start making with the ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (MXTHOR3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MXTHOR3* »_Enough of all this chit-chat, start making with the ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









what should we make with the--and i'm assuming you said--"sh!*t"
huh?


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

t1ts









(It was a sarcastic joke if anyone was wondering, lol)


----------



## kirei (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (MXTHOR3)*

I'm an mk2 girl.







I definitely wouldn't say I'm stuck up, but I'm probably crazy.
I don't work on my car, I just know what I like.


----------



## Kermittheebus (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (kirei)*

I inherited my bus from my dad, a genuine hippy. I cant Drive crazy...I cant get over 70mph. 
Anyone, male or female who has to do the oil-check-squat cant be that stuck up.
Am *I* crazy? Thats a different story all together, and I plead the 5th.
New to the forum btw.. where are all the air-cooled volks-folks?


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (Kermittheebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kermittheebus* »_where are all the air-cooled volks-folks?

In the Air-cooled forum found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=9


----------



## jdposhkus (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (Kermittheebus)*

I notice all Vee-dubs..and their drivers.but it's me that is the freak. I do seem to notice thatin these parts ALMOST all (8/10)Jetta drivers are the "cute" kind. Not to say that they don't know their stuff, but in outward appearnace only they are cutie-pies. I have been meaning to ask my friend at the VW dealership in my town if there is a house policy stating that the potential Cab/Jetta buyers must be cute. If so do only the cutest get to have white.... I do notice some of these cuties seem to be graduating to B5.5's Bottom line all VW-Ladies are cute







. I must admit that a white Jetta makes all women look cute.


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (jdposhkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdposhkus* »_I notice all Vee-dubs..and their drivers.but it's me that is the freak. I do seem to notice thatin these parts ALMOST all (8/10)Jetta drivers are the "cute" kind. Not to say that they don't know their stuff, but in outward appearnace only they are cutie-pies. I have been meaning to ask my friend at the VW dealership in my town if there is a house policy stating that the potential Cab/Jetta buyers must be cute. If so do only the cutest get to have white.... I do notice some of these cuties seem to be graduating to B5.5's Bottom line all VW-Ladies are cute







. I must admit that a white Jetta makes all women look cute.









i'm damn cute, but my car isn't. my car is effin hot as hell.
and it's not a cab OR a jetta. it's a gti vr6. and it's not white.
it's black.
and not all vw-ladies are cute. i've seen some heffers driving dubs.
dont generalize.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_
i'm damn cute, but my car isn't. my car is effin hot as hell.
and it's not a cab OR a jetta. it's a gti vr6. and it's not white.
it's black.
and not all vw-ladies are cute. i've seen some heffers driving dubs.
dont generalize.

Haha iheart, you are the "wild child"















Billy


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
Haha iheart, you are the "wild child"















Billy

lol check out the a$$ of my car on page 1/2......i'm not only wild, i'm also dirty.....


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for wild
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for dirty
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for female dubber
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














for only looking at the pics





















for responding to the taunting


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DaddyOfPayton)*

^^^^^^^^
lol.....my sig used to be:
i'm a little girl
with a BIG attitude.
cuz its the truth!!!!!


----------



## Mead (Jul 2, 2003)

Once they get out of their cars they might be hefers, but the vw does tend to make a girl alot hotter than she might be otherwise. I dont know, ive never actually met a girl that drives a vw that wasnt at least cute if not hot.
Although now that im back home in west michigan all the chicks ive met out here driving mk2 jettas are some of the craziest girls ive ever met.
Back in pittsburgh there were a couple that were sweet as could be.


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mead* »_Once they get out of their cars they might be hefers, but the vw does tend to make a girl alot hotter than she might be otherwise.

here's a website for you dude lol
http://www.fatgirlsonphatdubs.com








and here's one for me
http://www.uglyguysinbimmers.com


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Mead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mead* »_Once they get out of their cars they might be hefers, but the vw does tend to make a girl alot hotter than she might be otherwise. 

One important distinction, from DEEP in cow country:
A heifer is a female calf that is 1 year old.
They GENERALLY haven't had sex yet.
That is an important difference, since ALL VDub Girls have.
Even if it was by themselves....


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
One important distinction, from DEEP in cow country:
A heifer is a female calf that is 1 year old.
They GENERALLY haven't had sex yet.
That is an important difference, since ALL VDub Girls have.
Even if it was by themselves....
























obviously someone thinks girls are dumb and has to spell everything out.
you're still generalizing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (iheartmyvw)*

I was spelling out the distinction for the GUYS...the girls already know the difference....
Yeah, that's a generalization too.....
DRAT!


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (vdubgirl16valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubgirl16valve* »_not too many stuck up psycho girls would do this for shi*ts and giggles....










That's awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My Corrado is my pride and joy. I luv working on my Corrado and am fairly knowledgeable about cars in general(in part due to working at Advance Auto Parts for a year). I have several female VW friends in the area that I absolutely adore....some of them even come to me for advice on their cars.


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_The reason I say that is because I dont think someone should have paid that much for a car that is that old. 

So I'm guessing you would think it would be completely pointless to spend $6k on a Corrado since they're even older?







Not all of us can afford and/or want a Mk4.
P.S. Sorry for being so late to chime in on this thread.


_Modified by G60Madchen at 5:14 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_<<<<<<naughty as hell








my car. i think the plate says it all. no flaming necessary. my car. my plate. my problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










nice plate... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stremglaff (May 5, 2004)

girls, girls... i see everyday gorls on silver W210 E320 or on G420...
the worth car they drive is peugeot 206CC...
but golfIII costs about 6000$((( most of girls drive LADA 2108)))


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (stremglaff)*

^^^^^^^
dude, your sig spells out the truth


----------



## stremglaff (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (iheartmyvw)*

heh...
that's done specially for probably future mistakes)








coZ, dude, i live in Putin's state...


----------



## vdubgirl16valve (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (G60Madchen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Madchen* »_
That's awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My Corrado is my pride and joy. I luv working on my Corrado and am fairly knowledgeable about cars in general(in part due to working at Advance Auto Parts for a year). I have several female VW friends in the area that I absolutely adore....some of them even come to me for advice on their cars.









Thanks, I think that most girls who drive dubs, that really DRIVE them arent stuck up, cause if they were all that and rich, then they probably wouldnt be driving a volkswagen, probably would be cruising around in something more like a Bimmer...








*Unless they are some stupid north shore J A P from Long Island who drives around in a mkIV jetta and carries around a bag that costs more than my entire car!







*




_Modified by vdubgirl16valve at 9:10 AM 5-5-2004_


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (stremglaff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stremglaff* »_
coZ, dude, i live in Putin's state...

<<<<<<<<GIRL not dude.
you MUST learn the differences in English for those two words


----------



## stremglaff (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (iheartmyvw)*

u mean u girl or what?)))
by the way dude is Big Lebowsky)


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (stremglaff)*

uh duh i'm a girl. read under my name
here's my 0.02


----------



## stremglaff (May 5, 2004)

u know, that i donno english as well)
u can see my sig)


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re:  (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_

















oh no you didn't. Don't make me dig out some He-man pix...


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (CheddaJetta)*

lol
i love the "girls must be obeyed"
thinkin of making that into a tshirt.....
along with vw undies.......


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_lol
i love the "girls must be obeyed"
thinkin of making that into a tshirt.....
along with vw undies.......









I'm all for that too, depending on the situation


----------



## jdposhkus (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iheartmyvw* »_
i'm damn cute, but my car isn't. my car is effin hot as hell.
and it's not a cab OR a jetta. it's a gti vr6. and it's not white.
it's black.
and not all vw-ladies are cute. i've seen some heffers driving dubs.
dont generalize.

Im sure your "damn cute". I never said your car was cute or a Jetta or a Cab, I am sorry that your car is black, black is hard to maintain, maybe that is why you seem wound so tightly. I wasn't generalizing. I was speaking from my own observations. All the heffers must be from your town cause I don't see any round here. They must all be riding around in effin hot black gti's







Life is too short to have so much angst about a post on a forum site. Time to lay off the caffiene perhaps?


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (jdposhkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdposhkus* »_
Im sure your "damn cute". I never said your car was cute or a Jetta or a Cab, I am sorry that your car is black, black is hard to maintain, maybe that is why you seem wound so tightly. I wasn't generalizing. I was speaking from my own observations. All the heffers must be from your town cause I don't see any round here. They must all be riding around in effin hot black gti's







Life is too short to have so much angst about a post on a forum site. Time to lay off the caffiene perhaps?

whoa. someone needs his ass kicked.
let me do the honors.
word of advice buddy.....forget women, go gay. your type is not welcome. and let me videotape that sh!t.


----------



## jdposhkus (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

Always resorting to violence....sad. Thanks for the advice, but no thanks. I guess I am glad my wife drives an MDX, not a VW I am starting to think SOME OF them (iheartmyvw) really are psycho.







Enjoy Detriot, I here it's lovely this time of year.


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (jdposhkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdposhkus* »_Always resorting to violence....sad. Thanks for the advice, but no thanks. I guess I am glad my wife drives an MDX, not a VW I am starting to think SOME OF them (iheartmyvw) really are psycho.







Enjoy Detriot, I here it's lovely this time of year.









lol
too bad so many men are afraid of a girl who's into cars and has f*ckin power in her step. 
yeah i'm psycho.....about VWs.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (jdposhkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdposhkus* »_Always resorting to violence....sad. Thanks for the advice, but no thanks. I guess I am glad my wife drives an MDX, not a VW I am starting to think SOME OF them (iheartmyvw) really are psycho.







Enjoy Detriot, I here it's lovely this time of year.









Sad isnt it? That is why the thread is called what it is ... Go through the pages and observe the most popular poster ... whom didnt even start the thread. 
And men arent afraid of girls that are into cars, they are actaully impressed by them usually ... But some girls just reach a point proving the title to be true. ... Making a bad name for the rest of us 


_Modified by DubChick82 at 4:14 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

Guys are impressed by girls who are into cars to an extent, but when a girl is just so into cars that she isn't girly anymore, that's when the attraction stops http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I know of two girls who drive VW's: one is my best friend in the entire world (funniest girl you'll ever meet), and the other is a girl who got a little obsessed over my boy, so I would have to go 50/50 on this one, some VW girls are cool, and some are a little psycho... but I guess you find that anywhere you go!










_Modified by TTPrincess at 4:36 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## jdposhkus (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

Amen.


----------



## jdposhkus (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

Amen Dubchick82


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
Making a bad name for the rest of us 


ah i get it. i made a bad name for the rest of you.
blame it on me.








god i hate this high school sh!t. you can never get away from it.


----------



## llllllllll (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

dub chicks are great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need to find 1


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (8vbunny)*


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

assume the position


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*

yah that's EXACTLY why I am online







what kind of a name is TTprincess? um... a girl who likes TT's?







DubChick82 IS the psycho girl who is obsessed with my boy, so I guess that settles THAT one http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I have been a vortex member long before she ever liked my boyfriend, so ya don't really have an argument there


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (TTPrincess)*

P.S. - that picture is of me drunk on Halloween, it is a JOKE and I found it funny... have a sense of humor and laugh for a change







can you post six times in a row again for me? GET A LIFE.










_Modified by TTPrincess at 10:29 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (TTPrincess)*

_TTPrincess_ has been a member for 37 days.
Dont start **** you cant finish


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

don't start **** I can't finish... HMMMM right back atcha psycho!







or should I say "awkwardly tall, buck-toothed, average looking girl with no butt who is rather annoying", as Matt described you?


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (8vbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vbunny* »_
[email protected] cracks me up, ha, yet another mature post out of u, and as far as you boy, ha, that is another joke within itself. and in conclusion dont bother posting here!, you should take ur problems up with your bf not posting sh!t on vortex, once again EMOTIONAL, and not to mention insecure, ur bf wasnt forced to hang out with her, and once again ITS A WRAP dont bother posting!









don't bother posting six times about ME, unless you want to PM me. nuff said.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (8vbunny)*

are you really starting a fight over the vortex ... well you found the perfect place to post it. Call me If you wanna talk sh!t ... Your bf has the number


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

lol talk about soap opera


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_are you really starting a fight over the vortex ... well you found the perfect place to post it. Call me If you wanna talk sh!t ... Your bf has the number











sound like fightin words to me


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS (13)* »_

sound like fightin words to me


----------



## llllllllll (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (8vbunny)*

wtf is going on in here, someone mind explaining what this soap opera is about


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*

... someone come here that doesnt belong ... just to start with me because fighting over the internet is the latest in fashion


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

I have a pit bull named saran, cuz it's a wrap


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (8vbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vbunny* »_haha too funny. I should have reported this to a moderator

you just got owned by the ibt lock police


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (8vbunny)*

So what he could throw mud in the ring and sit back and watch hahaha


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

Ok. Now someone mind explaining what the hell is happening in here?
I see 2 girls beefing of something, but I just can't tell exactly what it is. 
I hope it isn't a beef stick...


----------



## VaporKid03 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

i'm putting my money on DubChick82!


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

Sup Sal, long time no see. We gotta get some runs in


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (VaporKid03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VaporKid03* »_i'm putting my money on DubChick82!









I dunno, TTprincess does look pretty good in that pic








We need more pics of both to decide






























Let's get it on!


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (CheddaJetta)*

hahaha







c'mon, DubChick and I HAVE to be better looking than THOSE girls...


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (TTPrincess)*

lol noice.
catfights are always a sign of maturity








i keep myself, my car, AND my bf out of other people's reach.
and i only let him drive my car when he's a good boy.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

lol what a thread


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*

man this forum is the best, get with the program


----------



## iheartmyvw (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (8vbunny)*

^^^^^^^^^








it's the Wh*retex. it's never "the best"
lol


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (iheartmyvw)*

honestly i never ever stumbled onto this forum, and i have been a member for quite a while


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (TTPrincess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTPrincess* »_hahaha







c'mon, DubChick and I HAVE to be better looking than THOSE girls...









I'd have to say Im with you on that one ... Ive seen transvestite hookers that look better then those girls


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

Less talk, more fight.


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (CheddaJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CheddaJetta* »_Less talk, more fight.









I dunno, TTprincess does look pretty good in that pic 
We need more pics of both to decide 
I go with TTPrincess shes hotter. TRUST ME!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (5+1=GLI)*

does she even own a tt


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (5+1=GLI)*

uhm.. yeah right







give it a rest kid


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (5+1=GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5+1=GLI* »_I go with TTPrincess shes hotter. TRUST ME!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










So...was it good?


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (5+1=GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5+1=GLI* »_

I go with TTPrincess shes hotter. TRUST ME!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Grow some balls matt ... and while your at it a few inches ...


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
Grow some balls matt ... and while your at it a few inches ...










lol someone got own558383838d


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*

haha, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (5+1=GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5+1=GLI* »_I go with TTPrincess shes hotter. TRUST ME!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Well, it _could _just be the nurses outfit.
This thread is worthless without more pics


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChick82* »_
Grow some balls matt ... and while your at it a few inches ...









Pick your lips up off the floor they hang too low







and i am not talking about your face


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (5+1=GLI)*

your f*ckin disgusting ... seriously thats just raunch ... your over, dont even flatter yourself by thinking about me in any which way ... that means no more jerking off in the shower thnkin about me too







Your as inmature as most of the people in my hs to even come into this conversation when your the one that caused it. my and her are fighting because *you *came to me so you are the last one in the world that should even get in the middle stay out of it you caused this. 


_Modified by DubChick82 at 10:17 AM 5-7-2004_


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (5+1=GLI)*

do your lips hang low do they wobble to and fro can you tie em in a knot can you tie em in a bow cannnnnnnnn you throw them over your shoulder like a continental soldier do your lipppppps hanggggg lowwww?


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (TTPrincess)*

Someone has A.D.D.


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*

you 2 are obviously a wonderful match haha
~ by the way does anyone want popcorn or gummy bears?


_Modified by DubChick82 at 10:27 AM 5-7-2004_


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (DubChick82)*

short and skinny?


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*

short and skinny? NOT quite... that kid's got a bigger circumference than your momma's ass










_Modified by TTPrincess at 10:26 AM 5-7-2004_


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (TTPrincess)*

http://www.adhdsupportcompany....=skip


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## TTPrincess (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS (13)* »_Someone has A.D.D.









when you work at Maxim you get that way sometimes!


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (5+1=GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5+1=GLI* »_Cant we all just get along?

Like I said ... when we left this i was fine ... you went and made it sour


----------



## REMUS (13) (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (TTPrincess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTPrincess* »_
when you work at Maxim you get that way sometimes!









One thing is working for Maxim, another thing is posing for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Vdub Girls Psycho or What??? (REMUS (13))*

This thread has about had it....


----------

